# Thunderbolt



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a rooted thunderbolt, with a Rezound battery, and running infected rom, and everything is great. Just rooted my friends thunderbolt the other day, and having problems loading roms. Kept saying "install aborted " while loading. Then it reboots back to factory "out of the box". But it did take a liquid rom last night. Wondering why it wouldn't take the InfectedROM like I'm running? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Could be a bad download of the rom.


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Even though it was the same one I downloaded and installed? I was trying to make his phone like mine, cause my battery life is very good with this rom and battery.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

It's possible but unlikely. I'd still redownload the Rom. What recovery are you guys using?


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

When you say recovery, what exactly are you talking about? I'm still very new to all of this. I use rom manager for installing roms, and titanium backup to backup everything.


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Recovery is what you boot into when you hold volume down+power. It allows for greater control when flashing and what not. Compared to from manager. Play with it and learn how to use it in case that's the only way you can recover an old backup

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

No worries. The recovery image allows you to wipe your phone, backup your phone and install Roms. Try flashing the Rom from recovery, Rom manager may be screwing up the flash.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

thatmayh3mguy said:


> Recovery is what you boot into when you hold volume down+power. It allows for greater control when flashing and what not. Compared to from manager. Play with it and learn how to use it in case that's the only way you can recover an old backup
> 
> Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


No, that's the bootloader


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm thinking volume up and power. I haven't played with my thunderbolt for a bit.

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol naw your right I'm just trolling







, you gotta go through the bootloader to get to recovery

(just one extra step after Vol down + power then select recovery. With Vol buttons and hit power)


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha. Oh yea you have to go through the fastboot to get into the recovery. I thought I was right.....well played sir

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, thanks. I haven't tried it that way yet, but will give it a shot in a couple of days. Can you select the rom from there, when in the bootload?


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

not in the bootloader but in recovery you select install zip from sdcard, find the .zip for the rom on your sdcard and select it. It will install. Then wipe data/cache if required and reboot and youll be set. This is also how you install some mods/kernals/other .zip packages that need to be flased via recovery


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

dasuper1 said:


> OK, thanks. I haven't tried it that way yet, but will give it a shot in a couple of days. Can you select the rom from there, when in the bootload?


You have to download the rom first. Roms in rom manager aren't going to be in your recovery or on your SD card

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> You have to download the rom first. Roms in rom manager aren't going to be in your recovery or on your SD card
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


 i though this was self explanatory being as how you have to download the rom first anyways


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I think he said he was using rom manager to do all of this. Doesn't rom manager download and install all in one shot?

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been using rom manager for this, and yes it does everything. Very nice for newbs


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

I still HIGHLY suggest getting to know recovery. If you end up in a boot loop or similar situation you can always boot into recovery to restore. Not true for rom manager.

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, will do. Thanks for the info.


----------

